# Reynolds DV3K Carbon Clinchers - What Say You?



## Scott in MD (Jun 24, 2008)

Hey, folks. I am a 180-pound, recreational (MOP) triathlon racer here in hilly Maryland. I was in the market for a set of relatively durable, relatively light, relatively aero triathlon race wheels when Bonktown put up a set of new (2009) Reynolds DV3K carbon clinchers.... 46mm wheel depth, 20F/24R DT Aerolight spokes and Reynolds/DT Swiss 240 hubs for $1250. Claimed weight 1477 grams. Bags, pads and Ti-skewers included. Just like my crazy dog when a golf ball rolls past .... I jumped on it, after doing only a little quick online homework. I had been on the lookout for a set of FlashPoint 60s (deeper, heavier, aluminum/carbon build) or Shimano 7850 50mm carbon clinchers (16/20 spokes) in the same price range. So, can you tell me anything about this wheel set that I should know before I mount 'em up? I think I got a fair deal ... what say you? I really appreciate any input ... flames and all. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Daren (Jul 25, 2008)

I think that you should abandon using fragile carbon as a viable rim material and straight trade me for the 32 hole, 16 pound bomb-proof alex wheelset I have and call bs on this whole aerodynamic thing the bicycle industry is pushing on us. I'd take that hit for a fellow cyclist:thumbsup:


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

I think those wheels will hold up fine. The 20/24 on that rim should do well.


----------



## Scott in MD (Jun 24, 2008)

*Trade Alex Aluminum For Reynolds Carbon?*



Daren said:


> I think that you should ... straight trade me for the ... bomb-proof alex wheelset I have and call bs on this whole aerodynamic thing


Dude, Thanks. I almost made a huge mistake, huh? I'd like to keep the titanium skewers though, so if that's OK with you then I'll pick up your shipping cost? I knew I could count on my RBR brothers.


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

personally, outta the wheels u listed, i think u got a good deal...


----------



## Scott in MD (Jun 24, 2008)

*200 Mile Report on Reynolds DV3K Clinchers*

200 mile ride report on Reynolds DV3K Clinchers at 

http://www.roadbikereview.com/cat/wheels/wheelsets/reynolds/PRD_428743_2490_2291804crx.aspx

Overall 4 out of 5, and I like 'em. A lot.


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

you don't deserve those wheels. Those are two bottle cage bike wheels.


----------



## vortechcoupe (Jun 6, 2006)

and a 11-28 cassette....with a compact crank maybe??.....


----------



## Scott in MD (Jun 24, 2008)

It was Sea Gull Century ... a FANTASTIC supported century ride with H2O, Sports Drink, Bannanas, Peanut Butter, Bagels, College Girls from Salisbury University, and Cookies at every 20 mile aid station ... so only one bottle necessary.....

...but you are right ... I still don't deserve those wheels.


----------



## Scott in MD (Jun 24, 2008)

vortechcoupe said:


> and a 11-28 cassette....with a compact crank maybe??.....


Compact with 11/28 ... but I did not really like the 11/28, even here in windy, hilly central Maryland. My regular roadie is up Gambrill Mountain in Frederick, Maryland ... ~ 900 feet elevation gain over about six miles .... but probably switching to 11/25 or 11/27 if I can hybridize a 12/27. 

Wheels $$$$, new cassette $80 ..... getting flamed on RBR >>> priceless!


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

Scott in MD said:


> I still don't deserve those wheels.


If you get out and ride your bike you deserve those wheels. As far as I am concerned if someone has a lot of money and they want to buy nice toys good for them. You do not have to be a pro to deserve to do that.


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

Zen Cyclery said:


> If you get out and ride your bike you deserve those wheels. As far as I am concerned if someone has a lot of money and they want to buy nice toys good for them. You do not have to be a pro to deserve to do that.


Well sure, but you'd be out of business if people needed to "deserve" nice wheels.


----------



## jasonconnell (Nov 16, 2009)

I just picked up a tubular set off Bonktown. Can't wait to get them mounted!


----------



## flatsix911 (Jun 28, 2009)

Merry Christmas to me ... I just picked up a DV3K wheelset from Competitive Cyclist for $850 :thumbsup:

Sale - Competitive Cyclist


----------



## Scott in MD (Jun 24, 2008)

Wow I started this thread two years ago. I split miles on this bike and my tri bike (And my trail bike. And my 1997 steel Bianchi) .... but these DV3K's have over 2400 miles on them ... I've ridden them everywhere and they are awesome.


----------



## flatsix911 (Jun 28, 2009)

Scott in MD said:


> Wow I started this thread two years ago. I split miles on this bike and my tri bike (And my trail bike. And my 1997 steel Bianchi) ....
> but these DV3K's have over 2400 miles on them ... I've ridden them everywhere and they are awesome.


Good to hear your DV3K Wheelset is still going strong after 2 years :thumbsup:
This thread came back to life due to the year-end sales of the 2011 model.


----------



## Scott in MD (Jun 24, 2008)

*DV3K at 2400 Miles*

Yep, I see them closing for about $900 and at that price they are a smoking deal. I paid a little more than that for my 2009's .... I think this was the last year with the DT Swiss 240 hubs .... but it seems like the Reynolds hubs on the Attack/Assault/Strike and 2010,2011 DV3Ks work fine. I am glad for the 20X24 spoke durability ... I'm 6-1 / 175, and have not even hever had to true them despite riding them all over the place. I race these 46mm DV3K on my tri bike now and ride Reynold's MV32's on my Tarmac ... all in all I am a very satisfied Reynolds guy.


----------



## jhanleybrown (Jan 10, 2012)

*DV3K vs Mavic Cosmic Carbone*

Hi,
New to this thread. I'm thinking of picking up a pair of these on sale as my racing wheelset. I'm also a triathlete. Just amateur but I did qualify for nationals last two years (can't go though, three kids and all...) - I don't deserve these either though really as I more or less train the least on the bike just due to time constraints (fluid trainer is my friend...or is that nemisis?)

Here's my question - my TT bike racing wheel set is currently a set of mavic cosmic carbones. 

So, I'm willing to spend the money on these (especially on sale) for another 30-60 seconds because that matters to my placing. I'm not quite ready to shell out the $ for a pair of 404s...

This seems like a good compromise but I don't really want them if they are more or less a wash vs. what I'm currently racing.

Opinions wanted!!! Even the harsh "flamers". Much appreciated for any responses

EDIT: I have the Mavic Cosmic Carbone SLs that are carbon but have the aluminum rim. So, they are a bit heavy. I've not big, but not small (175 lb. race weight). There are those that think the weight helps with momentum at speed. I dunno. These are the least pricey of this wheelset.


----------



## jsigone (Oct 21, 2005)

carbones are 52mm , these are 46mm and a bit lighter. Changing from aero wheel to aero wheels won't give you 60secs......


----------



## jhanleybrown (Jan 10, 2012)

@jsigone: Ok. So, don't spend the money on the upgrade. Just lose a few more lbs and train harder. And of course, obey rule #5.

Probably the right answer. Just would prefer to train less but still go faster.

Someone on another thread is saying go 404s (Zipps...). 

Probably the same answer in terms of speed pickup over 40k? Willing to spend up to $900ish for some more speed but once you get to $2k...that's really more like money that ought to go into kid's college fund particularly given that I have a custom 7 for my road ride (albeit 10+ years old now) and a Cervelo P2 for my TT + 2 pairs of decent but not top of the line wheelsets.

But still, are you working for my wife on this one?


----------



## gp257 (Oct 27, 2010)

Hi, I have another thread going ( pulled the trigger on Reynolds DV3K) but we/ they are very new owners ( I haven't even got mine yet, maybe in a day or two )My ? is what stem length works best?? and do you ride around with an extension just in case a borrowed tube is in order?? if so whitch one ??


----------



## flatsix911 (Jun 28, 2009)

gp257 said:


> Hi, I have another thread going ( pulled the trigger on Reynolds DV3K) but we/ they are very new owners ( I haven't even got mine yet, maybe in a day or two )My ? is what stem length works best?? and do you ride around with an extension just in case a borrowed tube is in order?? if so which one ??


I am running a 60mm stem and it is just the right length :thumbsup:
Forget the extension ... all of my tubes are 60mm ...


----------



## Scott in MD (Jun 24, 2008)

48mm will NOT work. Also, I carry an extender around in my kit just in case ... I loaned out my spare 60mm on a ride .... flatted later .... rider came along and offered me his spare .... 32mm would not work, Learned that one the hard way. But yep, I just purchase 60mm's and don't worry about extender. Also, 60mm stem is long enough that I move my wheel magnet (for speedo-computer) around to 180 degrees opposite of the valve stem to balance the spinning wheel a little better. This is probably overkill... but I do it anyways.


----------



## gibson00 (Aug 7, 2006)

jhanleybrown said:


> Hi,
> New to this thread. I'm thinking of picking up a pair of these on sale as my racing wheelset. I'm also a triathlete. Just amateur but I did qualify for nationals last two years (can't go though, three kids and all...) - I don't deserve these either though really as I more or less train the least on the bike just due to time constraints (fluid trainer is my friend...or is that nemisis?)
> 
> Here's my question - my TT bike racing wheel set is currently a set of mavic cosmic carbones.
> ...


The Reynolds will likely be slower in a TT than your Carbones. Lighter weight makes no diff. in a TT. Carbones are deeper, thus will likely be more aero. If you want to gain speed and not spend much money, buy a wheel cover for your rear carbone.


----------



## gp257 (Oct 27, 2010)

Hi, being a CF wheels do you use the stem nut ?? Wondering if it will screw up the carbon fiber .


----------



## forge55b (Jan 30, 2011)

gp257 said:


> Hi, being a CF wheels do you use the stem nut ?? Wondering if it will screw up the carbon fiber .


it could have a chance of screwing up the carbon fiber but considering that there is almost no need for it in the first place I wouldn't bother


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Easy. No valve stem nuts on racing bike wheels.


----------



## gp257 (Oct 27, 2010)

*rim tape//velocity plugs/spoke wrench*

Hi, I got my wheels today. the actual weight was F-667 R-856 = 1523 grams.
The rim tape weighs 19 g each, I noticed the spoke nut holes are small . Do the velocity plugs fit these wheels and are they any lighter than the rim tape ?? 
Would buying a spoke wrench for this wheel a worth while purchase? I'm thinking because of the somewhat low spoke count, and if a spoke breaks a wrench maybe helpful to get the wheel true enough to get home, granted we would have to take the tire and tube off to do so.
I think I would want to have a spoke wrench anyway . does anybody know what kind works best on these wheels ??


----------



## flatsix911 (Jun 28, 2009)

gp257 said:


> Hi, I got my wheels today. the actual weight was F-667 R-856 = 1523 grams.
> The rim tape weighs 19 g each, I noticed the spoke nut holes are small . Do the velocity plugs fit these wheels and are they any lighter than the rim tape ??
> Would buying a spoke wrench for this wheel a worth while purchase? I'm thinking because of the somewhat low spoke count, and if a spoke breaks a wrench maybe helpful to get the wheel true enough to get home, granted we would have to take the tire and tube off to do so.
> I think I would want to have a spoke wrench anyway . does anybody know what kind works best on these wheels ??


Congrats on the new DV3K wheelset. :thumbsup:
My wheels weighed in at 1528 grams with rim tape installed.
The spoke wrench is nice to have ... two options are available here ($2 or $15) Reynolds Cycling Store


----------



## ccsparky (Jun 20, 2009)

Yes, the velo plugs fit very well and are lighter 20 plugs are < 10 grams. The small ones (red), but they make it even harder to get the tires on. I ended up putting the rim tape back in.


----------



## scottzj (Oct 4, 2010)

I got the 32mm wheels and bought 2 sets of them, so I can have back ups. My LBS installed them with the valve stem nut but I removed it immediately. So, far I am pretty happy with them and have put well over 2k miles on them since new. Only thing I have noticed, is braking isnt as good as normal alum surface...but still not bad.


----------



## gp257 (Oct 27, 2010)

Yet another ? . I plan on switching wheels often enough to want to make brake pad switch easy. The wheels came with pads , I replaces my brakes with Planet X ultralights so I have my stock ones sitting in a box. I was thinking about using the oem brake pad holders(providing they will work with my planet x brakes) for my alum. wheels and the planet x one for the Reynolds brakes. 
What do you guys do about brake pad switching between alum. wheels and the Reynolds carbon set???


----------



## scottzj (Oct 4, 2010)

Do not run regular brake pads with Carbon wheels! I have seen horror stories of trashing carbon wheels due to pieces of alum on the pad gouging the carbon surface. I just ended up buying another set of carbon wheels, so I would never have to change pads....I know..I know most cant buy 2 sets, but it was either that or swap the pads out every time you change wheels.


----------



## gp257 (Oct 27, 2010)

scottzj said:


> Do not run regular brake pads with Carbon wheels! I have seen horror stories of trashing carbon wheels due to pieces of alum on the pad gouging the carbon surface. I just ended up buying another set of carbon wheels, so I would never have to change pads....I know..I know most cant buy 2 sets, but it was either that or swap the pads out every time you change wheels.


I DON'T plan on using regular brakes on carbon . I WANT to use the oem brake HOLDERS, as Reynolds only sent the pad not a pad holder..... Hope that clears up the confusion


----------



## scottzj (Oct 4, 2010)

Sorry bra, guess I was confused haha. Yeah most of the time they just send the pads and not complete system hehe. So Yes, you can use whatever plates you have or just get you other ones so you can still have regular brake set up.


----------

